# Experienced Angler looking for trip ex Freeport



## Popfish (Jul 13, 2010)

I'll share expenses, rig bait, run the boat, sleep on deck and will be a team player. I'm just looking for a boat and a crew that likes to run early and run deep. Have gear and lot's of gulf experience. Have been limited on trip length by single engine 21 lately..so I'm looking for the floater trip or at least a 60 plus mile out trip. Open from Friday tomorrow to Monday the 14th.


----------

